

Apple Online Store Down ahead of WWDC 2012 Keynote - nimeshneema
http://store.apple.com/

======
samarudge
I assume there isn't a technical reason for Apple to take the store down every
time they launch a big new project, do they just do it for dramatic effect?

~~~
edkennedy
Must be dramatic effect.

